
Ranking Programming Languages by Size of Community and Number of Projects - ghurlman
http://www.readwriteweb.com/hack/2010/12/ranking-programming-languages.php
======
timtadh
Original blog post here: [http://www.dataists.com/2010/12/ranking-the-
popularity-of-pr...](http://www.dataists.com/2010/12/ranking-the-popularity-
of-programming-langauges/)

RWW pretty much just repackaged the original post with a small amount of
commentary.

------
augustl
The title should really include "on Github". If you included GNU projects and
BSD and so on, you'd get a lot more C, for example.

~~~
aeurielesn
I think that even just adding sourceforge may have pumped C a lot more.

------
mynameishere
Not going to squint at that. But really, ranking languages by money involved:

    
    
      COBOL 1.0
      JAVA  0.1
      C++   0.1
     .NET   0.05
      OTHER 0.0000001

~~~
Keyframe
ADA must be at 0.75 at least then!

------
noelwelsh
There are obvious holes in the methodology, so I wouldn't take the content of
the post too seriously. What I do think is great about this post is how the
authors generated a bunch of hits from an hour or so of work. Pick a topic
with wide interest, do some simple (but non-trivial, if you aren't used to the
tools) analysis, watch the traffic roll in! It's a good model for anyone
trying to drive traffic to their site.

~~~
noglorp
Being successful on the internet is easy! Just create interesting content, and
then generate viewers!

------
astrofinch
Programming languages, databases, and browsers ranked based on a variety of
characteristics:

<http://hammerprinciple.com/>

------
aeurielesn
I wonder whether using unanswered questions from SO was a good idea.

Shouldn't it mean that the community is lacking cohesion?

------
stcredzero
I'd be interested in the trends! What communities are growing, which ones are
shrinking, and which ones are stable?

------
Havoc
I'm surprised to see so many assembly projects on github. Also, Delphi is
missing from the tiers.

------
berntb
Just out of curiosity, as I've not started with Github (yet).

How many environments for languages/operating systems have most of their stuff
in pre-github systems (CPAN and Perlmonks for Perl, kernels, etc)?

~~~
chrisaycock
You could also make the argument that older languages are discussed on sites
other than StackOverflow (ie, Google Groups, direct forums, etc). I get the
impression it all washes out in the end.

~~~
berntb
Perlmonks which I mentioned, is a StackOverflow variant since a decade, or so.

